# HP TouchPad CM10 Tips, Tweaks and Fixes Guide for Jelly Bean, Android 4.1.2



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

This video Tutorial will teach you several Helpful Tips, Tweaks and Fixes for CM10 on the HP TouchPad. Please refer to my full Official, Unofficial Jcsullins CM10 installation guide for the latest information and Fixes.

Here You will learn:
-How to use the Adobe Flash Player in the Dolphin web browser.
-How to enable USB mass storage.
-How to fix the HP TouchPad bricking issue.
-How to view your ACMEInstaller3 partition and available free space.
-How to free up some space with CM10.






How to install jcsullins CyanogenMod10 Preview 3 with Sound @ RootzWiki:
http://rootzwiki.com...pdated-1182012/

Dolphin Browser:
https://play.google....251bGwsMSwyLDNd

How to Install the Adobe Flash Player Manually on Any Android Device, Video & Donwloads:
https://www.youtube....h?v=yDDRLdh9tEo

App to shutdown TP before 0% battery:
http://rootzwiki.com...fore-0-battery/

Quick System Info PRO:
https://play.google....sinfo.pro&hl=en

X-plore File Manager:
https://play.google....es.Xplore&hl=en

How to Install Gapps 4.2 on Any Android 4.1 Device:
[media]http://youtu.be/_k2UTkZ4xic

So here is my own "Rolands Lite JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip" It's 98MB in size. I have removed all the stuff that was unnecessary for the HP TouchPad. I now have all the working features on Android 4.2 gapps without running out of system space. My battery drain seems down a bit too. Everything runs smoother and I don't get anymore of those Google search has stopped working messages.

Rolands Lite V3 JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip 98.21MB Download(added Gtalk):
http://www.mediafire.com/?m73oggydd2sglc1


----------

